# Most reliable and convenient ways to back-up your libraries?



## Ray (Nov 2, 2019)

Which would you use, cloud storage or SSD? In terms of cloud, I've seen Sync.com has a very cool offer, something like 50$ a year for 500 GB or 2TB for ~100$ a year.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Nov 2, 2019)

Ray said:


> Which is more convenient to use, cloud storage or SSD? In terms of cloud, I've seen Sync.com has a very cool offer, something like 50$ a year for 500 GB or 2TB for ~100$ a year.


following


----------



## Saxer (Nov 2, 2019)

I have 10 SSDs between 1 and 2 TB each. Cloud storage would become really expensive that way. Especially as I could redownload a lot of libraries from the developer directly for free.
I have a raid tower with 8 HDDs for backup. When I add new libraries I just copy them over. 
I‘m thinking about a cloud backup for system and projects but not for libraries.


----------



## TGV (Nov 2, 2019)

I use a simple NAS from Synology with two 5TB HDD in RAID-1. It's not particularly fast, but as a backup medium, it suffices. Cost me around $300, I think, and that's years ago. I suppose 20TB should be quite affordable today.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 2, 2019)

About 4 TB of samples here... Same as the above, it's too expensive, (and incredibly slow) to backup this kind of data with cloud storage... I have External clones of all drives. And a NAS Drive that doubles as an additional backup and file drop between my laptop and desktop.


----------



## Henu (Nov 2, 2019)

Two backups HDD's for about 3TB of samples here. One has all the installation packages (including also old versions which don't take that much space but are really handy to be available if needed) and the other is a cloned version of my sample drive. 

The cloning is supereasy and doesn't take long either. If you're using Windows, this command line is your friend:

robocopy "[YOUR SAMPLE DRIVE PATH]" "[YOUR EXTERNAL DRIVE PATH]" /MIR /FFT /xd /A-:SH


----------



## d.healey (Nov 2, 2019)

I've just bought an old pc off ebay for £30, and 4tb of HDDS + 1TB I already had spare. I'm going to use this as a backup only NAS which I will leave at a relative's house and connect to over the internet. It won't be running constantly, it will just boot up for the backup and shutdown when it's finished. I'll be able to access it whenever I need to using Wake On LAN and the web interface of Open Media Vault which is the NAS OS I intend to use.

In the past I used CrashPlan and was looking at using BackBlaze but they don't support my OS. I also considered Amazon Glacier, but once you add up the costs, especially for the amount of data sample libraries take up, it's far better to use a NAS. I do recommend you keep it in a different location from your main system and local backup though.


----------

